# Sad situation of hedgehogs in my country



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry but I just need to get this out of my chest. I am saddened by the plight of the hedgies in my country. I have noticed that there are so many owners who would trade their hedgehogs for things or better yet, would swap their hedgehogs for another hedgehog of the opposite sex for breeding purposes. There are a lot of owners who breed their hedgies for the sake of business, or just for fun; there are owners who do not know how to care for their hedgies, and would settle for mediocre set-ups. I just wished that I could do more for those that are unwanted; I wished that I could adopt all those who are being traded or sold to another person who would use the hedgie for breeding. Just the notion of almost being through with my studies is giving me enough adrenaline to push further with my desire to set-up a rescue station that would cater to them. :|


----------



## Larry (Jul 25, 2015)

I feel the same way. Hedgies need to be treated better, and i am thinking about writing a petition. You should too!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

While I don't see a petition doing any good. I could see doing some education doing good in the long run. 
Maybe if you could bring some hedgehogs into schools and talk about proper care and things like that. However this could also be a double edged sword as it may spark interest in the kids and go convince parents that they need a hedgehog. But at least they would be given info on care.


----------

